# [SOLVED] Keyboard not working properly



## Eklipze3k (Aug 29, 2009)

This sounds like such a n00b issue but some of the keys on my keyboard don't seem to be working as they should - I am using it now to type this. If I use the L-Shift key I can't get capitals of the bottom row (zxcvbnm) but it works fine if I use R-Shift, that row of keys work fine otherwise. Also, (it's an MS Digital Media 1.0a) the volume controls have stopped working. This is since last night, I left my machine on overnight and when I turned the screen on this morning it looked like it had rebooted for some reason. I wonder if perhaps new drivers have been installed, is there anyway to find out why the machine restarted?

Edit: Just found this in the eventlog, anyone else had any issues?

Restart Required: To complete the installation of the following updates, the computer will be restarted within 15 minutes: - Security Update for Windows 7 Release Candidate (KB971961)


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*

Try reinstalling the keyboard driver.
Start->Search for "Device Manager".
In device manager, right-click the device listed under "Keyboards" and click "Uninstall"
Restart the computer.

I'd recommend a System Restore if that doesnt work.
Start->All Programs->Accessories->System Tools->System Restore.
Choose a restore point from a date before the last Update was installed.


-Mick.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*

go into the control panel and keyboard setup and make sure it is set for English UK.


----------



## Eklipze3k (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*

Done all that, except the system restore - even tried it in a different USB socket and no joy. So, decided to take it apart and the lines in the plastic sheet (not sure of the correct name for it) to those keys looked to be burnt out somehow, the only thing I can think that may have caused it is that I've been using the keyboard on my lap to play WoW but it's the first time in about 15 years of building and repairing PC's that I've ever heard of a keyboard overheating!


----------



## Eklipze3k (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*



greenbrucelee said:


> go into the control panel and keyboard setup and make sure it is set for English UK.


It is, but why would that have any effect on volume controls and the shift key for a single row of letters?


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4862-a631-8d20e91c5ff4/ITP32Eng6.20.182.0.exe

That link above is to the latest drivers. That might resolve the problem with the volume keys.
In regards the effect of using Shift on the bottom row, you seem to have figured that out. 

-Mick.


----------



## Eklipze3k (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*



roast said:


> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4862-a631-8d20e91c5ff4/ITP32Eng6.20.182.0.exe
> 
> That link above is to the latest drivers. That might resolve the problem with the volume keys.
> In regards the effect of using Shift on the bottom row, you seem to have figured that out.
> ...


I had the latest drivers already but reverted back when the volume up/down stopped working (that was a drive issue as they worked fine when the standard drivers were back). I was using the R-Shift key before (it was only L-Shift that wouldn't work and only with the bottom row) but having taken it apart again and put it back together again with the suspect keys removed it's fixed itself :cussing:

I just hope if I put it back together with the keys back in it still works :laugh:


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not working properly*

Ah fair enough.

Hopefully it works, good luck.

-Mick.


----------

